# Team lead steps



## whsDCII (Dec 28, 2021)

Anyone know what the progression steps are for team leads? Obviously the pay scale starts at a different spot at every building but what does step 1 start at compared to regular warehouse workers?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome!
Warehouse workers are packers. 
@Hal @Luck @ItChecksOut @DC Diva please assist.


----------



## RWTM (Dec 28, 2021)

whsDCII said:


> Anyone know what the progression steps are for team leads? Obviously the pay scale starts at a different spot at every building but what does step 1 start at compared to regular warehouse workers?


$2 & some change. Not 100% but it’s not much more. You do get a bonus tho. More responsibility for not enough pay.


----------



## Hal (Dec 28, 2021)

Team leads do NOT get a bonus in Distribution centers. They are not merit positions, they on the progression scale same as TMs.

The differences are not consistent across steps. In our building LWW lead at step 1 makes 2.10 more than a step 1 Warehouse Worker. At cap they are making 2.50 more and about 5-6 dollars per hour more than a Warehouse Associate. Also means your OT payout is jumping pretty drastically.

I will also say to Kostin's point not every department is using their leads appropriately. Some are use them as glorified POC's while others are using them is OM lites (which they shouldn't be). But you're non-prod for most of your day and should be focusing on root causing and problem solving issues throughout the day.

Honestly, I would've jumped at the lead role when I was still a TM but just didn't exist. You may have more responsibility but it falls on the OM if you mess up. If they're not giving you proper direction, communication and feedback that's on them.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Dec 28, 2021)

Ours said when they went to lead the initial pay bump was just an extra $0.30 an hour.  They won't see much benefit from the pay increase unless they stay with it for a few years.  Then they only cap at like an extra $2.70 over WHS.   Ours have just been glorified trainers and don't have much to do.   Well see how that changes though when we get our Key SOM.


----------



## whsDCII (Dec 28, 2021)

Well I'm in a merit position so with all the progression people getting $3 raises this year the regular scale has passed me by let alone the team lead scale.

I was a trainer in warehousing and I've been observing the warehousing team leads so I'm plenty comfortable with what they do. But one of them just moved to a merit role and I'm frustrated about the money thing. 

The plan was to wait till April and see how much the bonus is and if they do anything for us raise wise to make up for it but the team lead position opened up earlier than I was hoping.


----------



## DC Diva (Jan 1, 2022)

Wow, one of your leads moved into merit?  We have the exact opposite, merits jumping ship to go back into progression, as WW and WA have gotten 3 huge step increase raises this year, while merits got a big old “thank you, your job is important to us too” speech with zero bump in pay.  Things are only going to change when merits start walking to take jobs elsewhere, otherwise Target does not consider it attrition If they move back into other roles but stay in the building.  Our building, the merit roles and long term TM are not compensated fairly.


----------



## PennylessMan (Jan 1, 2022)

1


----------



## UzumakiNaruto (Jan 2, 2022)

PennylessMan said:


> Howdy, went from merit to lead, they bumped my pay up a step (a dollar more). For what I'll get when I cap out as a lead, it would've taken me 7-10 years of merit increases. The bonus according to the pay document I got is up to 3% of your annual
> 
> They won't do anything with merit positions, because the way they factor pay.  For example if I went from lead to merit, I would keep my payrate + a % increase. The only way to win the merit system is to keep jumping back and forth from production to merit. With the way staffing is, I don't see production increases stopping anytime soon.


If you want to progress in target you should not go from Merit to production floor unless you're going into the LWW position, anything else makes it seem like you are "demoting yourself" and Leads such as SOMs may see that as a negative for growth potential, they want to see its about more than the money and if you are constantly going back and forth to get pay raises you make inhibit yourself from moving up (if thats a goal of yours) So unfortunately if your like me and moved to merit before hitting the floor cap you are SOL until next promotion ( unless of course you are writing the best self review ever and getting max annual raise) lol

Plus the whole point of LWW is to make future OMs so if you're going into that role solely for the pay raise and not progression you may be taking that opportunity away from those that want to progress to OM.

Source: my current SOM team discussing my potential growth with me


----------



## targetdude1 (Jan 23, 2022)

I didn't realize the point of LWW was to make future OM's. I thought OM's coming from TM's might still be rare as it was before. But today at startup they announced four (4!) LWW in the building are getting promoted to OM. That's crazy as it doesnt even seem that long since LWW was made a thing.

Must be what Amazon does as from what I've seen Target is always in a rush to copy Amazon.


----------

